# Starting out with v60 brew method



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Following some of the threads on here as well as trying a v60 brew at a local independent has made me want to try this method at home. Seeking advice as to what type of equipment to get. For example, for someone vwho is only going to be brewing for one or two people at the most would the 02 range be sufficient? Are there any differences in extraction when using the plastic drippers as opposed to the ceramic? With scales- are the harios the go to or are there others such as the brewista which are preferable?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

02 will probably be a better solution for 2 cups, in case your pour method requires you to use more water in a pour than the 01 will hold.

You'll want a gooseneck pouring kettle with a lid.

No difference in extraction with plastic vs ceramic if ceramic is preheated. The plastic cones are fine & bounce if dropped.

Scales that read to 0.1g are good for dosing, 1.0g will be fine for brew water weight. Those with a built in timer might be preferable if you don't already have a timer. Be sure that you have scales that don't time out with less than 30sec to 1min of activity unless you want to keep dabbing them (I'm now a compulsive scales dabber).


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the Hario 02 pour over kit - comes in a box with the plastic 02 cone, 100 filters and a glass server (though not the prettier one..), and it's quite cheap, you should be able to find it under £15. I bought it for £10 from someone who got it as unwanted present. Also recommended to get a gooseneck kettle, and a brewing scale. I use the Brewista smart scale which works very well both for dosing and brewing, and it has a built in timer as well.

I use the 02 for brewing between 200-500ml, works rather well.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I will get hold of a kettle and scales. Will the scales I have from eBay for espresso do?

Also, can I use a separate espresso grinder and if sonwhat sort of grind setting should I be going for?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, you can use a dedicated espresso grinder, the grind will depend on your brew weights & regime. Perhaps check back in when you have the gear & have decided on a recipe?

Say 2:30 plus any static bloom for 15:250g as a start point? (3:00 total with a 30sec bloom).


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Does anybody know whether there is in fact a new version of the brewista scales and where you can get them from?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I would say that depend on what espresso grinder OP owns, is it a newer Compak it can't be used as there is a pin that restricts the adjustment area, Mahlkonig grinders doesn't allow it either. With the exception of the rebranded Baratza Vario

And still I would strongly advice for a dedicated grinder, espresso grinder dos not deliver the best of cups, and in all fairness is a pain to use for more then one brew method. And it forces the user to SD


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for reviving this thread @malling. In terms of getting a specific grinder for brewed coffee I was thinking of getting a feldgrind or a wilfa grinder. At the moment I'm more inclined towards the feldgrind simply because I can just chuck it in a bag if I'm travelling and I'll have good coffee to drink wherever I go. Just wanted to check whether the flavours that I get from one will not be different to the other and whether others would suggest getting the wilfa/or another grinder instead?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Riz said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread @malling. In terms of getting a specific grinder for brewed coffee I was thinking of getting a feldgrind or a wilfa grinder. At the moment I'm more inclined towards the feldgrind simply because I can just chuck it in a bag if I'm travelling and I'll have good coffee to drink wherever I go. Just wanted to check whether the flavours that I get from one will not be different to the other and whether others would suggest getting the wilfa/or another grinder instead?


You have the biggest impact on the flavours you will get, by how you brew. Between these 2 grinders I'd focus on ease of use, availability (don't buy the Feldgrind direct from MBK, use a reseller) portability, noise etc. V60 & how you approach it, is fairly tolerant of grinder/grind, it is very unlikely that you will get consistently poor cups from either.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Riz said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread @malling. In terms of getting a specific grinder for brewed coffee I was thinking of getting a feldgrind or a wilfa grinder. At the moment I'm more inclined towards the feldgrind simply because I can just chuck it in a bag if I'm travelling and I'll have good coffee to drink wherever I go. Just wanted to check whether the flavours that I get from one will not be different to the other and whether others would suggest getting the wilfa/or another grinder instead?


I have both, and I wouldn't say there is a huge difference between them in terms of taste. I would say feldgrind has finer adjustment and can grind a lot finer. Otherwise they both have very little retention and I've made great brews with both. Wilfa is ridiculously easy to use and clean. Feldgrind is portable and takes very little space.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

How easy is it to move between different brew methods with the feldgrind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Riz said:


> How easy is it to move between different brew methods with the feldgrind?


Easy, it's one of the most intuitive & easy to adjust hand grinders.


----------

